# Missing snowdrop so much



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

This is silly i know but today i really thought i saw snowdrop on the sofa when i came back from my walk only for a split second


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> This is silly i know but today i really thought i saw snowdrop on the sofa when i came back from my walk only for a split second


Awwwwwww ((((((((hugs)))))))) Hun I know how you feel I sometime think. I see fluffy in the kitchen or on the garden wall.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

That must be comforting in a strange sort of way? I sometimes have similar things happening to me and it gives me comfort to think they are still around me.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

912142 said:


> That must be comforting in a strange sort of way? I sometimes have similar things happening to me and it gives me comfort to think they are still around me.


yeah it is in kinda way ,but its wierd cause its just like for a split second, she always used to be there when i was down and needed someone ,so maybe thats what it was ,maybe i just wanted her back too much yesterday . 
Its nice to know its not me going crazy


----------



## hayleyb24 (Aug 7, 2010)

Big Hugs x


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

hugs hunni xxx


----------

